# Whippoorwills



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of raising Whippoorwills so they can be released back into the wild? And if anyone knows of a resource where one might purchase the rare and wonderful birds?
I would love to be able to raise these birds and save them from extinction.
Thank you.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if they'd start a program to bring the whippoorwills back! Of all the night sounds from my childhood, that's the one I miss the most.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You'd have to have a Federal permit just to possess them, and I doubt they can be bought and sold


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Strangely enough I was just thinking of whipoorwills and we used to have Bob Whites too. I miss hearing them. I never thought of trying to raise them!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

You're all welcome to come and listen to them at my house - I hate the things! lol


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I did not know that wip poor wills are an endangered species....are they?

here on my place I get both whip- poor -will and their cousin the chuck-wills-widow- . they each have their own distinctive call. I doubt that you could raise them without some sort of permit.

They are what are called Night Jars. There is one other member of their family in the US which I can not think of right now. In that they " jar the night" with their sudden calls. They are fascinating birds and one I have only rarely seen and then not close up or for more than a second or two.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Lack of habitat and use of insecticides seem to be the two biggest factors in loss of this important insectivore.


----------



## ll wynonah payne (Dec 29, 2020)

nana28 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of raising Whippoorwills so they can be released back into the wild? And if anyone knows of a resource where one might purchase the rare and wonderful birds?
> I would love to be able to raise these birds and save them from extinction.
> Thank you.


I was wondering the same thing We also had a lot of whipperwills here in oklahoma,but now we hear none Would like to also get them sarted back again.


----------



## PaulaD (Mar 24, 2021)

nana28 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of raising Whippoorwills so they can be released back into the wild? And if anyone knows of a resource where one might purchase the rare and wonderful birds?
> I would love to be able to raise these birds and save them from extinction.
> Thank you.


Wow, I was thinking THE SAME thing. These are ground birds. Part of their lower numbers is feral cats, too. I have a cabin in the Ocala National Forest which is in Florida. As a teenager I would hear them all night long. Now when I hear one, which is rare, I stop everything and go outside and sit and listen. How I would love to raise these and release them to the wild also. If you check with your government, you may be able to get a wildlife permit to do this. I looked into it once but didn't dive in and I will soon.


----------

